# Whats this hole in my hull ??



## brantd (Oct 21, 2009)

Aight, no laughing at a newbie here... I have had my Sea Chaser CC ( built by Carolina Skiff if this helps ) for about a month now , and even when on the lake I turn on the bilge and pump out a few gallons of water..my question is I have a hole in the upper front portion of my hull port side..its a factory hole with a grommet ..should this be plugged ? Whats it for ? Wondering if this is why I get some water in ?


----------



## ratherbefishin (Oct 21, 2009)

sounds like it's a self bailing hole or either a drain hole for washdown.  Either way, I would plug it if water is coming in.


----------



## Steve762us (Oct 21, 2009)

Fuel tank vent? Ask the dealer you bought it from?  Could the water just be rain or washdown water (not lake water)?


----------



## BOSSOFTHEWOODS (Oct 21, 2009)

Front livewell - overflow


----------



## PaulD (Oct 21, 2009)

Picture please.


----------



## bouymarker (Oct 21, 2009)

overflow for baitwell tank? possibly loose clamp?


----------



## jonkayak (Oct 21, 2009)

brantd said:


> Aight, no laughing at a newbie here... I have had my Sea Chaser CC ( built by Carolina Skiff if this helps )



No problem I have a CS myself!



> for about a month now , and even when on the lake I turn on the bilge and pump out a few gallons of water..my question is I have a hole in the upper front portion of my hull port side..its a factory hole with a grommet ..should this be plugged ? Whats it for?



It more then like the drain line for the anchor box, fish box, or another storage box found in the front half of the boat. I have one on each side of my skiff's hull.



> Wondering if this is why I get some water in ?



More then likely not unless it has a loss hose clamp. I get water in my hull each trip and often pump out a little water once it hits the water. The hull seems to take it's sweet time draining after each trip. I have checked all the thru hulls on my boat and it seem the majority of the water comes from several places like rod holders, rod storage areas, and other leaky places. Something that help is when I get home I remove the rear drain plug and tilt the front up a little and let it drain for a few days it also helps to dry the inside of the hull. Try that, it will more then likely solve your problem. If your boat is taking on water from a thru-hull or some other below water hole then the bilge pump would run more then just a few time each trip.


----------



## brantd (Oct 21, 2009)

Yea its not a bad leak at all the bilge takes care of it..only has to run for say 30 seconds to a minute..I always take out the plug and leave it out in between runs..may be some sort of drain , I was just wondering , I know though that the boat takes it on while in the lake cause i will pump it and then 30-45 minutes later pump it again..I have been pretty happy with the boat on the lake but I am ready to get it in some salty water ! The other day while out the wind was howling 25-30 mph on the open water with 2 foot waves in the lake and a few bass boats were of course flying past me with their huge merc's on the back but they had bruised kidneys and some good denture bond as they were getting beat to death while the sea chaser took it all on with ease.. Its nothing big just an 18 footer with a 90 hp saltwater merc.. I will see if I can get a pic tomorrow up of the hull but I think your spot on for either a vent or drain... Man thats why I love this site..thanks for all the info


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003 (Oct 22, 2009)

If you have a bait well in front on the center console its the bait well drain.


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 22, 2009)

Didja put the drain plug in when ya launched?


----------



## stev (Oct 22, 2009)

Bait well .Pulls water in from the sea to the well.maybe.In most cases the hole for the well is usually on the aft of the boat underneath the hull.
Your boat should not take on any water in calm seas.If you are there is something leaking.The splash raill will keep a lot of it out .


----------



## Inshore GA (Oct 22, 2009)

Put water in the anchor/storage in the bow while on the trailer and you will find out where it's supposed to drain.


----------



## brantd (Oct 22, 2009)

lol..Good point ! and yep plugged her up..when ya want to go out cracker..its nothing major and I think it may be the bait or live well drain ..I will pour some water in the boxes and see where it goes...


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey,Brant! Let me know when you wanna go fishin' - I'm always ready! The cool weather will get the crappie bite goin'. [I know -crappies belong in the freshwater forum -  sorry!]


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Oct 23, 2009)

Your live well may have a leak.


----------



## shortround1 (Oct 23, 2009)

ratherbefishin said:


> sounds like it's a self bailing hole or either a drain hole for washdown.  Either way, I would plug it if water is coming in.


9 times out of 10 you have a broken or split in your plastic line. could be bilge or more likely bait well hose. try each one seperately and use  cake coloring in the water.for you moneybags, just buy an new boat and i will deal with old leaky!


----------



## Wild Turkey (Oct 23, 2009)

To check bilge. on trailer install plug.
fill bilge up with water from a garden hose.
Where water goes in it also comes out.
BTW turn your bilge pump off - ie disc battery. 

I would bet loose clamp or cracked pipe on livewell or clamshell fitting for intake water to livewell.

This is also best way to check auto floats on bilge each 6 months.


----------

